# Litespeed Classic Craigslist Find



## jhendrix731

I just got my first titanium bike, a 1999 Litespeed Classic, today and I'm quite excited. I own two OCLV Treks and once owned a Cannondale CAAD8, and this is by far one of best riding frames I've ever owned or ridden. I absolutely love the classic geometry and everything else about the bike. It was female owned and ridden 1 season before it was put into storage due to a knee injury, it honestly has to have less than a 1000 miles. Came with full Ultegra 6500, not my preferred group, but not bad for the price. All other compents on the bike are very respectable: Thomson Elite seat post, 3TTT bars and stem, and mavic rims laced to Ultegra hubs. I'm excited to take it on a longer ride tomorrow than today. This could be my favorite bike.


----------



## ClarkinHawaii

So why do we have to prod you to tell us what you paid, since the whole theme here is that you got a good deal?


----------



## jhendrix731

The point is to share my excitement and how I feel I got a good deal, not the exact price paid, for the feelings one gets in a association to acquiring something for a "good deal" are simply subjective and relative to the individual and dependent on the fact that the idea of "value" is completely intangible. I paid $600, seems like a good deal considering the frameset alone sells for $1000 on ebay.


----------



## redmasi

That's a screaming deal on a great bike.... Gotta love the Classic. 
How about posting some pics of your new steed?


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

*This thread is worthless without pictures!! * 

With that said, here is my 1996 Litespeed Classic...


----------



## jhendrix731

Litespeed classic as I bought it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/5[email protected]/5219709726/

+Mavic Ksyrium ES wheelset 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5219104011/in/photostream/


----------



## Weav

what kind of bike is the Litespeed Classic, I know it's Ti but is it stiff, comfortable, racey....


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

jhendrix731 said:


> Litespeed classic as I bought it.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5219709726/
> 
> +Mavic Ksyrium ES wheelset
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5219104011/in/photostream/












Wow, she looks dam good! :thumbsup: 

The wheels are killer too..:thumbsup:

As you very well know by now, the ride is awesome!! 
congrats again...


----------

